# escrache - Volvieron los escraches.



## Vell Bruixot

In today's Clarín we see that Boudou is getting his, um, well... 

"*Escracharon* a Boudou"  reads the headline. 

Context:  _La clase política sufre cada vez más las consecuencias del mal humor  social. Volvieron los *escraches.* Gobernadores, ministros, legisladores y  hasta jueces caminan intranquilos por la calle: temen ser reconocidos e  insultados...
Algunos empezaron a aplaudir mirándolo enojados a la cara. Otros le gritaron frases de rechazo, e incluso insultos.
_
OK, from the context we get the idea.  But what would be the most appropriate English terms for both the noun and verb forms here?   Is escrachar essentially the same as "funar" (noun:  funa)  in Chile?  "Demonstration" doesn't seem to do it justice. 

There is a Wikipedia entry on this but it doesn't provide an adequate translation to English, just a description. Is there even a comparable term in English?

For those familiar with the English term "outed" -- could that sometimes be a suitable translation for some of these escraches?   (It doesn't work in translating today's Clarín article). Muchas gracias.


----------



## Rubns

Maybe: exposure demonstration.


----------



## sound shift

I'm not sure about the noun.
As for the verb: What about "barrack", "jeer at"? They seem to fit this Boudou story, but I've seen one website that translates it as "ruin" (albeit that the entry is context-free, although "ruin" may be the ultimate objective here).


----------



## Rubns

Here it's translated as "unmaskings" (4th paragraph).


----------



## sound shift

Maybe "unmasking" could work in certain contexts, but what happened to Boudou in Vell Bruixot's Clarín article wasn't strictly speaking an unmasking, since it brought no new revelations: allegations were made in 2012 but as far as I know they have not yet been proved or refuted.


----------



## Cbes

I think the word is "jeer", may be you or someone else can think in a more streettish word.


----------



## LCRC

_Escrache _was originally something done in order to expose someone. Nowadays, the word is overused. 
In lunfardo, _escracho _means _face_.


----------



## ignawesome

That's an excellent point you bring up, LCRC. To "escrachar" is to make someone lose face, basically. Though still "escrache" remains with no one to one translation.


----------



## jilar

Ahí se obtiene mucha información
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Escrache teniendo versión en inglés.

En España concretamente es un término muy reciente, básicamente es un tipo de manifestación, normalmente la gente protesta yendo al domicilio de algún político para hacerle ver que no están de acuerdo con sus decisiones políticas. Podríamos decir que es una "manifestación a domicilio" o "manif. personal"

Sobre el origen etimológico en el artículo de la wikipedia hay muchas teorías, yo os puedo decir que, por ejemplo en gallego, la palabra "escachar", sí, CA y no CRA, significa romper.

Es tan nuevo que a la RAE aún no le ha dado tiempo de registrarlo, aunque sí tienen el verbo:
Buscando "escrache" aportan las definiciones de "escrachar"
http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=escrache
En Argentina y Uruguay, y curiosamente una de ellas significa "romper"

Ahora veamos el parecido con el inglés "scratch" aunque en este caso en lugar de romper significa más bien arañar, rasguño, ...
Bueno, un buen rasguño en la piel puede romperla, así que para mí el origen etimológico es el mismo. En un idioma derivó a un concepto, y en el otro a otro concepto, pero se pueden relacionar entre sí.


----------



## k-in-sc

Getting called out publicly


----------



## swift

Hola:

Algunos aportes del _Sólo Español _para una mejor comprensión de esta práctica:

Para empezar, la excelente explicación de aleCcowaN, con su impecable estilo: escrachar.

En segundo lugar, este hilo, que contiene varios comentarios y explicaciones de foristas argentinos, así como ejemplos contextualizados extraídos de medios digitales: escrache.


----------



## k-in-sc

_Escrache es el nombre dado en el Río de la Plata, principalmente Buenos Aires y Montevideo, a un tipo de manifestación en la que un grupo deactivistas se dirige al domicilio o lugar de trabajo de alguien a quien se quiere denunciar, se trata por lo tanto de un método de protesta basado en laacción directa. Tiene como fin que los reclamos se hagan conocidos a la opinión pública, pero en ocasiones también es utilizado como una forma de intimidación y acoso público, para lo cual se realizan diversas actividades generalmente violentas2 3 4 . En Chile estas acciones son conocidas comofuna. La versión peruana, con una connotación más simbólica, se llamó roche y sus activistas firmaban como el roche. 5 6 A partir de marzo del 2013 este término se está usando en España para definir las protestas de acción directa de la Plataforma de Afectados por la Hipoteca.7 8_

Public denunciation


----------



## Moritzchen

Cbes said:


> I think the word is "jeer", may be you or someone else can think in a more streettish word.


I agree. 
After watching the news Voodoo was jeered in Montevideo.


----------



## k-in-sc

(Voodoo watched the news ...?)
Jeered: booed
I get the feeling that an "escrache" is sometimes more explicit.


----------



## Moritzchen

Yes, let me fix that. 
I watched the news, and Voodoo was being jeered.
Everyone knows by now what he did, at least in that neighborhood.  
It was just an opportunity to cuss him out (rightfully methinks)


----------



## k-in-sc

Got a link ...?!


----------



## Moritzchen

Sorry, no.
I get U-verse from ATT so I can record and watch  Telefé from Buenos Aires and VTV Noticias from Montevideo.


----------



## swift

El _Buenos Aires Herald_ usa la forma “escrache protest”, pero supongo que se debe a que para sus lectores se trata de un término bastante explícito:


> The head of the Peronist Victory Front lawmakers, Agustín Rossi, suffered another "escrache" protest in Reconquista Town, in Santa Fe province. Protestants were rural producers who came from Malabrigo, and threw eggs and broke the windshield of Rossi's car.
> 
> http://www.buenosairesherald.com/BreakingNews/View/1743


----------



## aloofsocialite

It seems like a term that we don't have an exact equivalent for in English. As k-in-sc posted, it's a direct action demonstration that's directed at the private lives of political figures, hence the article swift posted that calls it an "'esrcache' protest."

Having taken part in many such protests here in San Francisco/Oakland, I can say with confidence that we normally just call them "protests."

"Hundreds of protestors harangued the mayor outside her condominium over her statement concerning recent police violence."


----------



## k-in-sc

"Protest" sounds right to me too, if it's a decent-sized group. Not "harangued," though.

ha·rangue
həˈraNG/
_noun_


*1*.
a lengthy and aggressive speech.


synonyms:tirade, diatribe, lecture, polemic, rant, fulmination, broadside, attack,onslaught; More


_verb_


*1*.
lecture (someone) at length in an aggressive and critical manner.
[COLOR=#878787 !important]"the kind of guy who *harangued* total strangers *about* PCB levels in whitefish"[/COLOR]


synonyms:rant at, hold forth to, lecture, shout at; More


----------



## machokrap

Then what about: adjective + protest.


----------



## aloofsocialite

I guess I was using "harangue" in this sense of the word, but I'm sure there are better word choices.

*harangue* /həˈræŋ/vb

to address (a person or crowd) in an angry, vehement, or forcefully persuasive way

Few here would know what an _escrache _is. Personally, I would just use "protest" or "demonstration." The subsequent context would provide the _escrache _part. You can add whichever adjective you think might be appropriate.


----------



## swift

Hola de nuevo:

A mí “harangue” me suena más a caldear los ánimos para avivar la protesta. Es decir, algún manifestante “harangues” a los demás para excitar su ánimo. Pero a lo mejor estoy influido por el francés _​haranguer_ y el clásico ejemplo de Camille Desmoulins.


----------



## aloofsocialite

You're correct swift.


----------



## sound shift

In informal language: "People gave Boudou grief". I believe this is BrE only, although our in-house dictionary doesn't say it is.


----------



## aloofsocialite

We give people grief over here too.


----------



## sound shift

That's useful to know. Thanks.


----------



## k-in-sc

But in the general sense of giving them a hard time.


----------



## sound shift

That's the sense I had in mind too.





> informal  trouble or annoyance: _people were giving me grief for leaving ten minutes early_


(This website's dictionary)


----------



## Kotuku33

How about "public shaming"?


----------



## kuleshov

*No-platforming* is the English equivalent.


----------



## Vell Bruixot

kuleshov said:


> *No-platforming* is the English equivalent.



That phrase is a recent British English dialectical expression not understood or practiced in the majority of the English speaking world.  It is mostly limited to UK leftist student activism.  Thus it would be unsuitable in much of the world, particularly in the context of the original question,  for which "heckling"  turns out to be preferred expression.

Press Releases*hecklers*-veto-has-no-place-in-interrupting-speakers-on-college-campuses/

------------
_"...A week after Gastañaga’s experience at William and Mary, California Attorney General Xavier Becerra, a progressive Democrat, was *heckled* and largely prevented from conducting a planned public question-and-answer session at Whittier College in Whittier, California, near Los Angeles..."_


Thwarting Speech on College Campuses


----------



## acme_54

It's like a combination of harassment and heckling. Often accompanied by banging pots and pans by the protesters, making as much of a nuisance of themselves as possible to harry and irritate their targets.


----------



## Vell Bruixot

acme_54 said:


> It's like a combination of harassment and heckling. Often accompanied by banging pots and pans by the protesters, making as much of a nuisance of themselves as possible to harry and irritate their targets.


I think that we know what it consists of,  but the question was what might be the most appropriate term in English.  And for that I think that heckling is the best so far.


----------



## sound shift

So the "Volvieron los escraches" in the OP might be translated as "Heckling is back".


----------



## acme_54

"Mass heckling is back" would be more like it,


----------

